# telavio



## kccomet (Nov 27, 2022)

posted this today in show and tell. I've been looking for one of these quite awhile to go with my track bike. it has the very cool pino hubs, a mix of componets, cool stem with brace


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 29, 2022)

very pretty bike - _al dente_, even. 
Since I ride 62-64 cm, I always notice the vast majority of kid-size frames posted on this page.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 29, 2022)

who you calling a kid...OK I'm a big kid, a 64 what are you 6 ft 5, this is a kids bike


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 30, 2022)

Jim, that is crazy cool. Never seen a Pino road bike. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2022)

Very nice. Super long stem (150-160mm ?); glad it has a support! I'd look like Superman stretched out on that frame.

I'm the guy riding the "kids" bikes (51-52cm); but my main roadie was 57cm for plus 30 yrs.


----------



## Jesper (Dec 1, 2022)

@kccomet forgot to ask; is that a Morroni stem? I assumed it was (and hubs) given the logo placement. I never found a Pino bike my size, but had gathered up a few parts (now sold) which are quite hard to find.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 1, 2022)

yes, I believe it's a moronni stem, here's a pic of another on my track bike. the parts and bikes are quite hard to find. as far as value on these bikes I'm not so sure. the track bike I bought at copake a couple of years ago and I felt like I got a good deal on it. the road bike someone stumbled upon it and I prob paid more than it was worth. these bikes are few and far between but I don't think they have a wide collector buzz. but hey you like what you like and want what you want


----------



## Jesper (Dec 2, 2022)

Thanks for showing that stem! I agree; I've made a couple of over the top purchases, but most have now gained more value in general. The reason why I bought up a bunch of parts years ago. Same parts are now conservatively fetching 10-20% more than when purchased (my retirement fund!).


----------



## rstytnsp (Dec 2, 2022)

I remember the Pino parts, mainly the stems and QR skewers, looks like the road bike is missing the Pino QR's ?


----------



## ccdc.1 (Dec 2, 2022)

rstytnsp said:


> I remember the Pino parts, mainly the stems and QR skewers, looks like the road bike is missing the Pino QR's ?



FWIW, the Pino skewers sometimes show up on eBay listed as "American Classic" skewers....if that helps you score a pair for that terrific road bike.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 2, 2022)

yea the road bike has campy, there was a pino pair on ebay that I was watching right before I got the bike. I didn't realize it didn't have the correct skewers or I would have bought them


----------

